# A story that will brighten your day



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/04/ch...es-camera-to-help-rescue-a-toddler-in-a-well/*

Video can be seen here:

*http://uk.video.yahoo.com/zoominuk-...from-well-in-china-using-iphone-28804341.html*


----------

